# platealmente



## Schenker

Ciao, ecco il contesto:

"...invitato platealmente ad andarsene"


----------



## irene.acler

De manera excesiva, exhibida.


----------



## Schenker

¿podría ser "abiertamente"?


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, sí, también puede ser abiertamente.
De manera evidende, publicamente.


----------



## Schenker

Okz, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Cristina.

En mi diccionario viene: ostensiblemente, evidentemente.
En este contexto va mejor *ostensiblemente*.
(_comportarsi platealmente_ = comportarse/actuar ostensiblemente)

Estratto dal DeMauro:
*1*. CO in modo smaccato, eccessivo, anche volutamente ostentato:_ comportarsi platealmente_
2. BU volgarmente

Smaccato: exagerado, desmedido.
Ostentato= ostentoso.


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto ostentosamente (no estaba segura que existe "ostentoso"!)


----------



## Schenker

En este contexto no queda bien "ostentosamente" ("lo invitaron ostentosamente a irse" no suena bien)


----------



## Neuromante

Colochialmente si può dire "Descaradamente" Non lo troverete su idizzionari, certo, ma essiste ed è molto frequente.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Colloquialmente si può dire "Descaradamente" Non lo troverete sui dizzionari, certo, ma esiste ed è molto frequente.


 

Y dices que es un sinónimo de ostentosamente??


----------



## Cristina.

È stata una svista (cattiva lettura, jejeje)
Era ostensiblemente.
Ostensible= claro, manifiesto, patente.


----------



## Mariano50

Sui "diz(z)ionari" non si trova assolutamente!!
Ti era sfuggito, Irene!! 
Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Accidenti, grazie Mariano!


----------



## Cristina.

"...invitato platealmente ad andarsene".
_Lo invitaron claramente/ostensiblente/de manera evidente a largarse/marcharse ._


----------



## Neuromante

No, non propio di ostentoso ma di "sfaciatamente" "spudoratamente"  "in modo manifesto"

In questo caso che ci òcupa si usa.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> No, non proprio di ostentoso ma di "sfacciatamente" "spudoratamente" "in modo manifesto"
> 
> In questo caso che ci occupa si usa--> mejor si dices: in questo caso si usa/in questo caso specifico si usa.


 
Vale.


----------



## Cristina.

No es lo mismo ostentosamente (con ostentación, vanagloria, jactancia)
que ostensiblemente (en modo claro y visible).
Ya he dicho que fue una mala lectura.
Lo que importa es el concepto, en este caso hay mil adjetivos que pueden encajar.

Garzanti -> Platealmente: In modo ostentato; volgarmente : _ridere platealmente._
Plateale: molto evidente, ostentato; fin troppo evidente : _Gesto, offesa plateale._


----------

